# The Water Wizard's Chariott



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - so it took awhile...but here's the Miata serving as the Water Wizard's [me]Wagon for the NH School of Scottish Arts BagPipes & Drum Band in the Gloucester, MA July 4th parade.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Wolfie
Is that you driving?

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> That's great Wolfie
> Is that you driving?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]129578[/snapback]​


You bet - KB's out front playing the pipes!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

So where's the water???







And why don't you have the fenders drapped in Tartan?

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> So where's the water???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen, smartguy!







the water is in the trunk (only place left to carry it!) (see those folks standing back there? They're refilling) and the Tartan is over my shoulder. Figured I was better off flying the 'Lion" than draping the engine in wool ! (almost overheated, as it was.....3 miles at 0mph registering







Tough on the engine AND the left leg)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like fun, Wolfie!

I don't think our Miata ever went that slow... even backing out of the garage!









Happy Trails<
Doug


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Bagpipes! what a great sound! We had them played at my Dad's memorial service. Everyone enjoyed.
Wolfie, I like the Miata. Sharp! But I must tell you, I love pointing out all the Japanese cars I see with little American flags stuck on the trunk or bumper to my DW, and repeating the same old "If they're so patriotic....." Can't wait to show her this one!














Just teasing.








Fred


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> Bagpipes! what a great sound! We had them played at my Dad's memorial service. Everyone enjoyed.
> Wolfie, I like the Miata. Sharp! But I must tell you, I love pointing out all the Japanese cars I see with little American flags stuck on the trunk or bumper to my DW, and repeating the same old "If they're so patriotic....."Â Can't wait to show her this one!Â
> 
> 
> ...


....and as a Patriotic American, I am proud to drive the Miata as much and as fast as I can, using as much gasoline as is humanly possibly, and supporting my local gas station and national economy (I know, I know....let's NOT get into a debate regarding gasoline prices, oil sources, politics of.... )

And, although I do occassionally enjoy spending available income in various local 'mom&pop" retail establishments, I will step up to the plate and freely but humbly admit that I do not contribute to the American economy via repair bills, car rentals (due to shop time), or frequent auto upgrades. Gosh - I miss that stuff









...and, btw, it kills me to say this, but the Miata is now a Ford


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> the Miata is now a Ford


Only if it has a blue oval on the hood Wolfie... Only if it has a blue oval!
That car is ALL Mazda!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. It is good to know, however, that some of the profits from your purchase are going into the pockets of our American industrialists, and not just the Japanese industrialists!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > the Miata is now a FordÂ
> ...










Thanks, Doug. PHEW! I feel so much better now







Short therapy session today, eh? Anyway, ANY blue oval thingys hit my hood and there's gonna be trouble!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> RVCarolina said:
> 
> 
> > Bagpipes! what a great sound! We had them played at my Dad's memorial service. Everyone enjoyed.
> ...


What she said, ditto for me!







And yes, I have an American flag decal on the trunk, and one on the back of the AV too.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Make that double trouble, don't want any blue oval thingys on my hood!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Make that double trouble, don't want any blue oval thingys on my hood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Us Miata Monsters MUST stick together!!!

(btw, you do know that Doug is 'one of us".....don't you? ) Well....now you do


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...our first glance of Wolfie...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Make that double trouble, don't want any blue oval thingys on my hood!Â
> ...


Yep, just like being an Outbacker - Once a Miata pilot, always a Miata pilot!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Yep, just like being an Outbacker - Once a Miata pilot, always a Miata pilot!


One of the great *true* sports cars of all times.
I sure miss mine. I can't tell you the culture shock that going from the Miata to the Titan was. YIKES!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

